# Dodge or Ford?



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

I have long been a ford person. I have driven a ford since i was 23 years old. I have had all ford diesels.

I currently tow a 2900 CC Century on a good trailer. I have a Ford F350 2008 (6.4) and I a getting 6 miles to the gallon, calculated. I just cant do this anymore. My warranty is just about out and it scares me. I just dont feel i have the power and the gas mileage is terrible. I even get 6 mpg towing my 23 shoalwater cat.???? I drive 65 mph when towing, the truck doesnt like to go faster than that, and yes i use the tow/haul.

I have been looking at 2012 Dodges and Fords. I am leaning towards a 3/4 ton diesel. I am afraid of trading apple for apple. I almost want to give dodge cummins a chance. I know you all pull boats, and I would like to have your thoughts on mph, pulling, non-pulling mpg, etc.

I dont want to start a dodge vs ford session. I just trust your thoughts because you pull boats, etc. and use your vehicle as i do.

interior etc are not an issue. they are even to me. just want engine and pulling info.

thank you so much.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

When I was hotshotting, all I ran was the Dodge from 1997 up. Never had a problem that really could not be expected when pulling 40' G/N.Trailers weighed 8500lbs empty and would load upto 15k on them. Loaded heavy or tall that caught alot of wind, mpg would drop to 8-9 mpg. On average was 12. No trailer anywhere from 17-22mpg. Ran these trucks 300k plus, my 97 was over 500k, still have my 2004 and its right at 350k
Never had any complaints on pulling power, the 2004 is a powerhouse.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I would upgrade your current truck. Lots of Mods and programmers out there for the 6.4 that will solve your problems. If you do decide to go new, the Ford 6.7 is the best pulling vehicle and motor on the market in that size.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

What a timely subject for me. I just went through kind of the same thing. I tow a 38' Fountain LX that weighs in at almost 18,000 pounds just the boat and trailer more if I have a lot of fuel on board. I had a 2007 GMC 2500 HD Duramax but it wasn't "rated" for that kind of weight according to the insurance so I needed to get something different too. I didn't even consider a dodge for a lot or reasons but I couldn't anyway because of the insurance "rating". My only real choice for tow weight rating, and I ended up with a 2008 F450 LWB Dually. Your question was pulling power. I can tell you this, both trucks had adequate "pulling power" for that boat. There was however, a big difference in stability and ride while pulling. Even though I had air bags on the GMC, it could be pushed around by the weight. As far as gas mileage, they were both within 1 MPG difference in economy. No big surprises on the economy and I bet a Dodge would be within a rounding error of the same ballpark you are getting now. Interesting note though. I see you mentioned "calculated" economy. I just did the first long tow to Freeport with the new truck and at 60mph on the way down, the onboard calculator said 7.6mpg and at 55 mph on the way back it said 8.2 both were after a reset. Guess I need to fill back up and see what the real world is. Anyway, I doubt your same Ford F350 6.4 isn't enough "pulling power" for your 29' boat. My guess is unless you go to the F450 or higher and/or dually, you will just be wasting money and feel equally disappointed if all you are worried about is fuel economy and pulling power. Good luck!


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Sell the truck , buy a small car and put the boat in dry stack!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I run a 2009 f-350 with the 6.4. I tow a 29ft Pro Kat with it no issues. I can run as fast as I feel comfortable doing but normally stay under 70. over 170k miles and the only regret I have is I should have deleted all the emissions junk when I bought the darn thing. Totally different vehicle then it was factory. Fuel mileage gain was day and night. No plans on getting rid of it anytime soon. Average about 10-12 towing depending on conditions.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

TexasCub said:


> Sell the truck , buy a small car and put the boat in dry stack!


Best advice offered yet!!!

If you can't/don't wanna dry stack then get a Cummins...I pulled a twin engine 27' Jupiter that is very similar to your Century from San Antonio to Port Isabel several times. I WISH that I had a dually when the wind was strong but I never had (and still don't have a problem) with the Cummins and manual transmission. After Ford scrwed me on not 1 but 2 6.0 liters I gave them up...I was the same as you..A Ford man...But there is a very good reason hot shotters and working men pay for a Cummins...The price is right and they last...I can't say much for the interior or body because it is subpar when compared to Ford but the engine is awesome...

But seriously...Dry stack it man...I got smart and started doing it back then and I saved some serious $$$ and put years back onto my life time card...It is STRESSFUL hauling something that big no matter what you're pulling it with...


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> I would upgrade your current truck. Lots of Mods and programmers out there for the 6.4 that will solve your problems. If you do decide to go new, the Ford 6.7 is the best pulling vehicle and motor on the market in that size.


X2 what TJ said. I bought a used '07 Dodge with the 6.7 based on my own total value vs cost analysis. The Ford is the better overall truck, but the price vs what you get in a used truck didn't compute to the Ford being a better deal than what I got with the Dodge.

If you already have a Ford that you like, research the programmers that are available and the emissions deletes. Once you get rid of the junk clogging up your system and reprogram another 60 or 70 hp or so, you will be grinning from ear to ear.

At the worst, you will have spent less than $1K on the mods to find out if you really need a new truck or not.

Just my $.02.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> I would upgrade your current truck. Lots of Mods and programmers out there for the 6.4 that will solve your problems. .


 Ditto on this. I know alot the guys hotshotting now are doing the exhaust delete and programmers with good results on the 6.4, atleast thats what they say.
Mechanic shop that services our equipment has a 6.4 powered service truck and they say they are getting low 20 mpg on highway after programmer/exhaust mods.
Might be worth looking into


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

H&S programmer, DPF delete, get rid of re-gen and make sure your radiator is good of its a first job 08. You'll get better fuel milage and be surprised at the power with that 6.4. 

Most trucks only have better or heavier weight ratings. Usually same power train with maybe a different strategy for fuel, timing, and Trans.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Either delete your Ford or I'd get a 2005 Cummins. I believe 2005 was the last year without all of the smog stuff. I know they made the 5.9 until 2007 but I think the later year 5.9's had "some" emission stuff on them. Either way, you can try to justify Ford's screw ups after getting rid of the 7.3 or you can just buy a proven preformer, the Cummins. I'm a simple guy and I like to go about things the cheapest way possible. For me the Cummins is top dog. They run good, they run forever, they are super simple to work on and service, etc. The 5.9 is not a hot rod diesel, but its a puller, plain and simple. Ford's 6.7 is supposed to be good, but at $65k for a truck, it better drive itself in my opinion. I'm glad Ford finally figured it out, took them 10 years to get a decent diesel back in their trucks, but hey, it didn't seem to slow people down from buying the 6.0's and 6.4's.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

You can keep your current truck and do the cat/dpf deletes with a programmer. Will increase mileage and performance greatly. I just traded my 08 for a 12 ford and it has all the power I need without doing any mods. My best friend purchased a 2011 cummins and traded it within 3 months of purchasing it because it didn't wanna pull with ease what we always pull. If you pull for long distances the 6 speed in the new fords will help mileage as well


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

Chevy is the way to go I've got a 2011 duramax pulled a thirty foot travel trailer to mi. From Texas city pulled great no mods on it still got 12 miles to the gallon its a 3/4 ton .

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I too have always driven a Ford, I purchased a Dodge diesel in 2004 due to the prices between the two. I was amazed at the towing ability of the truck so much I purchase 3-more for my shop. 

Today I own 5 dodge diesel trucks from 2001 to a 2010. I can honestly say you will not be disappointed in these trucks.

I purchased a titan for my wife and put it on a trailer in Wv, carried it all the way back to Houston with no problem. I have hauled 30-ft trailers loaded, and even a F350 fully loaded with material. It is amazing what the trucks can do.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

The last good Dodge was 2005 and the last good Ford was 2003. Any of the trucks will do the job but you have to get the emissions **** off them. Before the tree huggers complain about removing the emission controls look at it this way. The truck will get better mpg and will pollute less per mile even though it pollutes more per gallon. To me its a complete trade off. I dont understand how a DPF exhaust filter that gets clogged and requires the system to dump more fuel and air into it to burn the thing clean and you have to drive at 60mph for up to 20 minutes until the regeneration is done can pollute less than letting a little out at a time. Diesel Power magazine lists the 2008 Ford as their pick in buying a used truck. Also all of us tax payers didnt have to bail Ford out. Just look up what the bail outs cost each tax payer for GM and Chrysler.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

tune and delete your 6.4. YOULL LOVE YOUR NEW TRUCK. more power than you could want and 2+ mpg.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

btw the 5r110 trans can hold a lot more power than the alison counterpart in stock form.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a 2010 Dodge 2500 deleted and, it runs great 53,000 miles and never been in the shop except oil changes.
I pull a lot with it, all the way up to 20,000 lbs. I get 9 MPG pulling a 40' Fifth wheel. 13-14 pulling a 23' Shoalcat.
The new Dodge interiors are really nice. Fiat spent a lot of money on redesigning them. 
Ford build a good truck too.. the 6.7 engine is nice but, VERY EXPENSIVE to work on, and the catastrophic engine failure from water and bad fuel concerns me. Ford seems to always blame that for engine failures leaving you with a 10,000 repair bill. 
Dodge has hd their share of issues too, mostly with emissions problems. If you delete you wont have those issues.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> I have a 2010 Dodge 2500 deleted and, it runs great 53,000 miles and never been in the shop except oil changes.
> I pull a lot with it, all the way up to 20,000 lbs. I get 9 MPG pulling a 40' Fifth wheel. 13-14 pulling a 23' Shoalcat.
> The new Dodge interiors are really nice. Fiat spent a lot of money on redesigning them.
> Ford build a good truck too.. the 6.7 engine is nice but, VERY EXPENSIVE to work on, and the catastrophic engine failure from water and bad fuel concerns me. Ford seems to always blame that for engine failures leaving you with a 10,000 repair bill.
> Dodge has hd their share of issues too, mostly with emissions problems. If you delete you wont have those issues.


Read the warranty on your Dodge. They wont cover anything fuel related and blame everything on fuel contamination. Sued them on a new 2008 with 6k miles on it.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bottomsup said:


> Read the warranty on your Dodge. They wont cover anything fuel related and blame everything on fuel contamination. Sued them on a new 2008 with 6k miles on it.


Hope you won?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Hope you won?


Nope. Lawyer took it on contingency and three years plus 70k later Dodge won the case. Sorry *** judge wouldnt make Chrysler produce the documents we needed to win the case. Its a very crooked world we live in.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have an 08 with 161k miles, tuned mine with H&S black max at 100k, wish I would of done it sooner. 16.5 mpg on the hwy with 6inch lift on 35's. I trade trucks every 3-4 years and the tuner has turned the truck into a completely new truck. plan on keeping this one for a while.


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

I went with the ford. just to many good things ive heard about engine. My 6th ford. i have 116 miles. lets see what she does next week towing.

Thank you guys very much. I think they are both good trucks, actually went with ford because they gave me 28K for my trade-in and an extra 4K off because i used their financing at 2.9!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Post some pics when you get them..

Congrats


----------

